# TV land



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

This is from John at NPS posted at satforums:

Update on TVLand as of Wednesday 01-11-2006: Tvland Will be back by next Tuesday the 17th of January, 2006. It will be c-band on Satellite GB.
I do not have the channel number at this time, but I will post as soon as I know.

Thank you,
John Ferguson
C-band Sales
NPS
1-800-444-3474 ext 599
[email protected]


----------

